# Solved: Galaxy S2 Won't Load Samsung Smart Switch Mobile



## Jim73

My Samsung Galaxy S2 phone won't download Samsung Smart Switch Mobile even though the description of the app says it is compatible. Samsung Tech Support says it is because it requires Android 4.2 or higher; however, I loaded it on my Galaxy Note 10.1 which has Android 4.1.2. As you can see from the attached screen shots it clearly says the S2 is compatible. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Triple6

They also say this: (For Galaxy S2, old OS(GB/ICS) version can causes incompatibility. If your S2 does not work properly, please try after firmware update.

What version of Android is your S2 running?

Have you tried using the PC version of the software instead of the Mobile version?

And what you do mean it won't download it? You can't download it from the Google Play store? Or you can't open it once it's installed?


----------



## Jim73

I talked to Samsung and they say there is no firmware upgrade available. I am currently running 2.3.6 on my S2. I have not tried the PC version, but don't understand how that would work on a smart phone. When i tried to download from Google Play I got a message that said it was incompatible.Samsung said to download from the device, but I could never get to the proper site using Samsung.


----------



## Triple6

You connect the smart phone to the PC with a USB cable.


----------



## Jim73

I know how to connect the phone to the PC, but how will that help me to transfer data from my phone to my Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1? I can see this might be a temporary fix until the S2 gets a firmware update, but defeats the purpose of what I am wanting to achieve.

I tried to download the PC version and now my phone won't connect to my PC.


----------



## Triple6

You transfer the data from the S2 to the PC then you transfer it to the Note. The software is meant to migrate from one device to another, should be one time use. Are you looking for sync software or something else?

The S2 will not likely get any firmware updates if it hasn't already, in the mobile world it's considered an ancient device.


----------



## Jim73

I downloaded Samsung Keis and it was able to update my phone to Android 4.1.2 and then load Smart Switch. Problem solved. Thanks for the help.


----------

